# help with breeches



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Irideons, Boinks (not sure if they are still manufacturing new breeches-I believe the company is for sale), Tuffriders, Devon-Aires, and Kerrits make some breeches that have larger/plus sizes. Fuller Fillies is a company that sells only plus size riding apparel and they have some different breeches styles.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kerrits are really comfortable, Boinks, lovely and war, but sadly haven't seen bigger sizes there for a while.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I really like my Tuffriders. I have a few different styles. The only problem I had with one pair is that while the butt fit, the waist was too big, and when I get into 2 point my pants slide down!


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Plus-Size Riding Gear - Rider Apparel & Gear from SmartPak Equine

SmartPak has free shipping if your order is over $75, and free return shipping if it does not fit. Looks like there a LOT of clearances right now. I have the Tuff Rider Extras and love them, I have tried the Bradley breeches and they do not fit me well, but I am wondering if the soft shell ones would (they didn't have those back when I tried them).


----------

